# Why are white men so desired globally?



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

Is it purely down to phenotype?


----------



## Copeful (Sep 12, 2020)

Because they look like this


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> Because they look like this
> 
> View attachment 662194


Nah I look very non White 
Typical curry cope 
The only good looking curries look white jfl


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Sep 12, 2020)

no, people would think they are rich. If they realise you are poor, people will get turned off. Race just helps with people thinking you are rich so I'd say thats part of money instead of looks.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

Proex said:


> no, people would think they are rich. If they realise you are poor, people will get turned off. Race just helps with people thinking you are rich so I'd say thats part of money instead of looks.


So you admit white men are desired globally because of their features?


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 12, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> Because they look like this
> 
> View attachment 662194


Ha! Ha!


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> So you admit white men are desired globally because of their features?


yeah. White men are also more likely to have sharper facial features which helps them. But if an ethnic had the same facial structure as him I'd say they would be nearly equal.


----------



## sytyl (Sep 12, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> Ha! Ha!


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

Proex said:


> yeah. White men are also more likely to have sharper facial features which helps them. But if an ethnic had the same facial structure as him I'd say they would be nearly equal.


If you’re white you can’t be incel because of JBW
Ethnic women will kill for a white men literally


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> If you’re white you can’t be incel because of JBW
> Ethnic women will kill for a white men literally


yeah for status and money but not that much for looks.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

Proex said:


> yeah for status and money but not that much for looks.


Have you never heard of breeding parties? In India and China women fuck white men to get mixed race babies


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Have you never heard of breeding parties? In India and China women fuck white men to get mixed race babies


yeah I've heard.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 12, 2020)

White = money and high quality country 

Don't act like the average white guy is handsome, average white guy is disgusting


----------



## JawGuyFatFaceGuy (Sep 12, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> Because they look like this
> 
> View attachment 662194


That looks ethnic though not white


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

Newone said:


> White = money and high quality country
> 
> Don't act like the average white guy is handsome, average white guy is disgusting



Cope, white men are chads in the eyes of ethnic women


----------



## JawGuyFatFaceGuy (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Nah I look very non White
> Typical curry cope
> The only good looking curries look white jfl


Are you arab?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

JawGuyFatFaceGuy said:


> That looks ethnic though not white


Yeah he’s a coping curry virgin 
I have some white blood but I’m not white enough for women


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

JawGuyFatFaceGuy said:


> Are you arab?


I’m Italian, French, Chinese, Indian and black


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Cope, white men are chads in the eyes of ethnic women



Maybe in the eyes of poor Nigeria prostitutes


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

Newone said:


> Maybe in the eyes of poor Nigeria prostitutes


Turkish women want white gods not ethnic donkeys


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Sep 12, 2020)

whitez are godz


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

kms_currycell said:


> whitez are godz


You think?


----------



## Deleted member 6789 (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Cope, white men are chads in the eyes of ethnic women



This is a high IQ vid
Worth watching


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

OhWellMaxing said:


> This is a high IQ vid
> Worth watching


@Newone is a Turk so he’s probably low iq


----------



## Deleted member 6789 (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> @Newone is a Turk so he’s probably low iq


Jfl he thinks that 6 ft tall balck women with fists the size of boulders are hot

He’s a literal low T primate wants to get ass rammed by tranny gorillas and worship feminist feet


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> @Newone is a Turk so he’s probably low iq


Not gonna waste 25 minutes on this tbh


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

OhWellMaxing said:


> Jfl he thinks that 6 ft tall balck women with fists the size of boulders are hot
> 
> He’s a literal low T primate wants to get ass rammed by tranny gorillas and worship feminist feet


He claims to be chad and the best looking guy on here too jfl


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

Newone said:


> Not gonna waste 25 minutes on this tbh


The white man owns you. You live in Germany. Face it, us ethnics are worthless


----------



## Deleted member 6789 (Sep 12, 2020)

Newone said:


> Not gonna waste 25 minutes on this tbh


Cope you submitted to my cock once again


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 12, 2020)

OhWellMaxing said:


> Jfl he thinks that 6 ft tall balck women with fists the size of boulders are hot
> 
> He’s a literal low T primate wants to get ass rammed by tranny gorillas and worship feminist feet


6ft black woman breed large black man 

The gooks you fuck can only breed truecels


----------



## Deleted member 6789 (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> He claims to be chad and the best looking guy on here too jfl


What’s the point in being a chad if you wana fuck gorilla women


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

OhWellMaxing said:


> What’s the point in being a chad if you wana fuck gorilla women


His Philtrum is like a gorilla tbf


----------



## Deleted member 6789 (Sep 12, 2020)

Newone said:


> 6ft black woman breed large black man
> 
> The gooks you fuck can only breed truecels


Muh breed 
So you want a black son with a bbc thay will ram your bitch ass


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 12, 2020)

OhWellMaxing said:


> Muh breed
> So you want a black son with a bbc thay will ram your bitch ass


I don't feel attracted to woman I wouldn't breed you faggot 

Imagine impregnating some random ugly gook whore


----------



## Deleted member 6789 (Sep 12, 2020)

Newone said:


> I don't feel attracted to woman I wouldn't breed you faggot
> 
> Imagine impregnating some random ugly gook whore


Imagine beta caring for some
Loud Spanish Dominican dom monkey yelling at your bitch ass and throwing shit at you 

meanwhile I’m getting my feet kissed by an Asian bitch I beat and piss on regularly


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 12, 2020)

OhWellMaxing said:


> Imagine beta caring for some
> Loud Spanish Dominican dom monkey yelling at your bitch ass and throwing shit at you
> 
> meanwhile I’m getting my feet kissed by an Asian bitch I beat and piss on regularly


Would rather fuck Beyonce than your things


----------



## Pretty (Sep 12, 2020)

Phenotype there’s a wide range of white same with Blacks


----------



## Deleted member 6789 (Sep 12, 2020)

Newone said:


> Would rather fuck Beyonce than your things


🤮wouldn’t touch that screeching ape with a stick 
Rihanna mogs I would beat her to a pulp and make her drink a jar of my rotting sperm


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

Newone said:


> Would rather fuck Beyonce than your things


But Beyoncé would reject you


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> But Beyoncé would reject you


Of course she would faggot 

The disgusting 2/10 gooks @OhWellMaxing is dating would reject me too


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

Newone said:


> Of course she would faggot
> 
> The disgusting 2/10 gooks @OhWellMaxing is dating would reject me too


You’re not white so it’s over bro


----------



## Deleted member 6789 (Sep 12, 2020)

Newone said:


> Of course she would faggot
> 
> The disgusting 2/10 gooks @OhWellMaxing is dating would reject me too







Your future wife waiting for you to pick the dung out of her ass hairs 

you must thank her after eating her African dung


----------



## CsCurry (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> ethnics are worthless


Only if you are a fat manlet.

I thought I already bullied you off of lookism?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

CsCurry said:


> Only if you are a fat manlet.
> 
> I thought I already bullied you off of lookism?


I’m 6’2
And nope only whites can bully me


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Sep 12, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> Because they look like this
> 
> View attachment 662194


where is his neck


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> where is his neck


Doesn’t matter 
Having white blood has helped me a bit


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Doesn’t matter
> Having white blood has helped me a bit


I remember you were acting like a slayer and when I said to post the girl you posted a legitimate 1/10 black masculine woman with acne and called me a virgin, then when I posted the latina I smashed a year ago you just said "damn" jfllllll


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> You’re not white so it’s over bro


Stop with this white obsession you faggot 

I have plenty other options


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> I remember you were acting like a slayer and when I said to post the girl you posted a legitimate 1/10 black masculine woman with acne and called me a virgin, then when I posted the latina I smashed a year ago you just said "damn" jfllllll


I’m not a slayer I’m just not a virgin 
I’ve never claimed to be a slayer and never will
I want to be average and that’s it


----------



## TITUS (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Is it purely down to phenotype?


Creators of civilization and all the wonders of the world, taller, better looking, bigger dick, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

Newone said:


> Stop with this white obsession you faggot
> 
> I have plenty other options


Ethnic women want white men


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

TITUS said:


> Creators of civilization and all the wonders of the world, taller, better looking, bigger dick, etc, etc, etc.


Indeed, White men are truly superior to us ethnic scum. I thank god I have some precious white blood 
Ethnics cope too much


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Ethnic women want white men


doesnt mean they dont go for ethnic man also


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

Newone said:


> doesnt mean they dont go for ethnic man also


Cope 
They’ll cuck you whilst fucking white gods
you’re not white therefore you’re inferior


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Cope
> They’ll cuck you whilst fucking white gods
> you’re not white therefore you’re inferior


Since when did this faggot become a stormfrontcel?


----------



## AH1882 (Sep 12, 2020)

OhWellMaxing said:


> 🤮wouldn’t touch that screeching ape with a stick
> Rihanna mogs I would beat her to a pulp and make her drink a jar of my rotting sperm


They both look like men to me. Dont you know most in Hollywood/music is gender bender to the max? Am shocked no one knows


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> Since when did this faggot become a stormfrontcel?


I’m a realist 
I am mixed race and know how unfair it is for me and my fellow ethnic brothers. Face it white men are superior to us from the eyes of women


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

AH1882 said:


> They both look like men to me. Dont you know most in Hollywood/music is gender bender to the max? Am shocked no one knows


Would you date them?


----------



## AH1882 (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Would you date them?


Am talking about people in Hollywood mate.


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> I’m a realist
> I am mixed race and know how unfair it is for me and my fellow ethnic brothers. Face it white men are superior to us from the eyes of women


White men are not superior stop coping. They are mentally weak, physically weak, foldable asf and commit suicide like its a sport. They find dogs attractive and lick them on the mouth and walk around their house in dirty shoes


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> White men are not superior stop coping. They are mentally weak, physically weak, foldable asf and commit suicide like its a sport. They find dogs attractive and lick them on the mouth and walk around their house in dirty shoes


Women want them more than ethnic women. I’ve been bullied my whole life because I’m not white. If you are a white men ethnic stacies will kill their family to date you


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Women want them more than ethnic women. I’ve been bullied my whole life because I’m not white. If you are a white men ethnic stacies will kill their family to date you


Where do you live where you get bullied for being a different skin colour? You probably live in a 90% white area. That bullying has probably led to some mental issues you have right now and I suggest you seek help. 

Also just cause you got bullied for something doesn’t necessarily mean its bad. White kids get bullied all the time. Some kids in my class get bullied for being ‘lanky’ (jfl at those coping manlets)


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> Where do you live where you get bullied for being a different skin colour? You probably live in a 90% white area. That bullying has probably led to some mental issues you have right now and I suggest you seek help.
> 
> Also just cause you got bullied for something doesn’t necessarily mean its bad. White kids get bullied all the time. Some kids in my class get bullied for being ‘lanky’ (jfl at those coping manlets)


I get bullied for looking ethnic by women and men all the time. You even call me subhuman and deformed. Of course you’re chad so life is easy for you. I live in London, a mixed area but I’m still not white enough to be seen as human. Ethnics generally are treated like shIt, with the exception of bbc


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Cope
> They’ll cuck you whilst fucking white gods
> you’re not white therefore you’re inferior


*CAN YOU STOP PRJECTING YOU PIECE OF SHIT*

*NOT ANYONE IS A FAT WORTHLESS PIECE OF SHIT LIKE YOU*


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

Newone said:


> *CAN YOU STOP PRJECTING YOU PIECE OF SHIT
> 
> NOT ANYONE IS A FAT WORTHLESS PIECE OF SHIT LIKE YOU*


I get laid for free 
You see escorts so you stop projecting you Turkish Cockroach


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> I get bullied for looking ethnic by women and men all the time. You even call me subhuman and deformed. Of course you’re chad so life is easy for you. I live in London, a mixed area but I’m still not white enough to be seen as human. Ethnics generally are treated like shIt, with the exception of bbc


You dont look that ethnic though





-white skin
-dark brown hair
-pink undertones
You look more white than me, your only problem is being overweight, and I doubt they were bullying you for being ‘ethnic’. Probably more so about your weight or introversion. I live in a area with lots of different types of people. And most of us get along fine, no one here gets bullied due to race alone, their are other factors that go into it


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> I get laid for free
> You see escorts so you stop projecting you Turkish Cockroach


*JFL AT YOU IF YOU THINK I WOULD DATE YOUR PHYSICAL DISABLED WOMAN OR THAT FAT BLACKHOLE MONSTER YOU FUCKED THERE*

*OR THAT FUCKING PANCAKE FACE GOOK*

*    AT YOU*


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Sep 12, 2020)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> White men are not superior stop coping. They are mentally weak, physically weak, foldable asf and commit suicide like its a sport. They find dogs attractive and lick them on the mouth and walk around their house in dirty shoes


Never heard worse words coming from an ethnic rat


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

Newone said:


> *JFL AT YOU IF YOU THINK I WOULD DATE YOUR PHYSICAL DISABLED WOMAN OR THAT FAT BLACKHOLE MONSTER YOU FUCKED THERE*
> 
> *OR THAT FUCKING PANCAKE FACE GOOK*
> 
> *    AT YOU*


The fact you’ve spent so much time on here makes me doubt you slay regularly


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Sep 12, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Never heard worse words cominf from an ethnic rat


Lol at this bitch boy calling me a rat, reminder that you do everything on that list and thats why your so triggered


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Never heard worse words coming from an ethnic rat


You’re White so and mog nearly every ethnic


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Sep 12, 2020)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> Lol at this bitch boy calling me a rat, reminder that you do everything on that list and thats why your so triggered


??? Idek what you're talking about when I'm doing fine

You're such a hypocritical man child. You cry about "stormfrontcels" all day and talk about how caring about your race makes you a failure and then you end up mocking white men and acting like the racepill is some sort of cope. 

Definition of a failure


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> You dont look that ethnic though
> View attachment 662435
> 
> -white skin
> ...


You called me subhuman maybe times. Cope I look gook with small eyes and flat maxilla. I get called a chinky all the time or a mutt. These are racist terms that refer to my race nothing else. White peoples in London are racist because they’re in a minority and they feel like their country has been taken over


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> You’re White so and mog nearly every ethnic


I never said that, but I'd be alot worse looking without my pheno


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

Gudru said:


> I never said that, but I'd be alot worse looking without my pheno


I know you didn’t say that but I’m stating a fact 
You’re Germanic I’m guessing which is a huge boost for looks and smv


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> I know you didn’t say that but I’m stating a fact
> You’re Germanic I’m guessing which is a huge boost for looks and smv


Oh yes it definitely is.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Oh yes it definitely is.


I mean most ethnics here slay Germanic stacies I’m told 😂😂
But yeah Dutch men are seen as universally attractive


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> You called me subhuman maybe times. Cope I look gook with small eyes and flat maxilla. I get called a chinky all the time or a mutt. These are racist terms that refer to my race nothing else. White peoples in London are racist because they’re in a minority and they feel like their country has been taken over


I only called you ‘subhuman’ because you are overwieight, your hair looks unkempt and your fashion sense probably isnt that good. If you fixed those you would look better. Also I dont attack anyone for no reason, you go around calling anyone who’s ethnic a subhuman and expect not to get any backlash? Don't do that bro


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> The fact you’ve spent so much time on here makes me doubt you slay regularly


*I WOULD RATHER ROT AND DIE OR STAY FOREVER A FUCKING VIRGIN BEFORE MY COMPUTER*
*
I WOULD RATHER GET BUTTFUCKED ALTERNATELY BY OPRY; CHICO AND BARRET

THEN JUST SPENDING ONE FUCKING MINUTE WITH YOUR DISGUSTING WOMAN YOU PIECE OF SHIT*
*     AT YOU*


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

Newone said:


> *I WOULD RATHER ROT AND DIE OR STAY FOREVER A FUCKING VIRGIN BEFORE MY COMPUTER*
> 
> *I WOULD RATHER GET BUTTFUCKED ALTERNATELY BY OPRY; CHICO AND BARRET
> 
> ...


You’ve spent nearly 2000 hours on here...


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Sep 12, 2020)

Gudru said:


> ??? Idek what you're talking about when I'm doing fine
> 
> You're such a hypocritical man child. You cry about "stormfrontcels" all day and talk about how caring about your race makes you a failure and then you end up mocking white men and acting like the racepill is some sort of cope.
> 
> Definition of a failure


I dont hate white people. Dont take what I say 100% serious. The things I write are a direct response to all the delusional, narcy and annoying white boys constantly jerking each other off to their ‘superiority’. It gets annoying as an ethnic seeing all those race threads about ethnics which are all most always in a negative light


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> You’ve spent nearly 2000 hours on here...


*STOP CONSTANTLY TRYING TO DISTRACT FROM THE SUBJECT YOU PIECE OF SHIT*

*YOU ARE A DISGUSTING CHINESE FAT FUCK WHO ABUSES DISABLED WOMAN FOR SEX

YOU ARE SO CREEPY AND DISGUSTING

YOU MAKE ME VOMIT*

*I WANNA CRY BECAUSE OF YOU; BECAUSE HOW DISGUSTING YOU ARE*


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

Newone said:


> *STOP CONSTANTLY TRYING TO DISTRACT FROM THE SUBJECT YOU PIECE OF SHIT*
> 
> *YOU ARE A DISGUSTING CHINESE FAT FUCK WHO ABUSES DISABLED WOMAN FOR SEX
> 
> ...


2000 hours


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> I only called you ‘subhuman’ because you are overwieight, your hair looks unkempt and your fashion sense probably isnt that good. If you fixed those you would look better. Also I dont attack anyone for no reason, you go around calling anyone who’s ethnic a subhuman and expect not to get any backlash? Don't do that bro


Fair enough, like I said it’s not fair and right that white men have much higher smv because of status and the media but that’s life. Things are changing I guess but who knows? Face it we live in a white mans world. The mosT powerful man in the world Trump is white


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> 2000 hours


*2000 HOURS



2000 HOURS



2000 HOURS



2000 HOURS*
*
KEEP TRYING TO GET AN EMOTIONAL REACTION OUT OF ME YOU PIECE OF SHIT
*
*IMAGINE THINKING I WOULD CARE ABOUT YOUR OPINION YOU DISGUSTING FATASS*


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

Newone said:


> *2000 HOURS
> View attachment 662454
> 2000 HOURS
> View attachment 662455
> ...


Keep writing essays for me 
2000 hours


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Fair enough, like I said it’s not fair and right that white men have much higher smv because of status and the media but that’s life. Things are changing I guess but who knows? Face it we live in a white mans world. The mosT powerful man in the world Trump is white


I wont dent white people have an advantage. Their countries are usually wealthier and are not war torn. They live better too, look at any statistics and they show most non whites in general live in poverty and have higher rates of obesity. 

Its sad but its the truth that we have accepted long ago, that most white people have a head-start in life. However that wont stop me from trying my best to looks max and improve my life. Never give up my friend


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 12, 2020)

*YOU DISGUSTING FAT FUCK*

*DO YOU REALLY BELIEVE YOUR PROBLEM IS; THAT YOUR FACE ISNT FULLY WHITE?

AND THAT YOU WOULD GET STACY IF YOU HAD AN WHITE FACE????

NO; NIGGA; YOUR PROBLEMS ARE YOUR 80% BODYFAT AND YOUR DISGUSTING MAN BOOBS*

*TRY TO GET RID OF THAT FIRST BEFORE YOU TALK ABOUT WHAT HUMAN WOMAN LIKE; YOU ABOMINATION*


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

Newone said:


> *YOU DISGUSTING FAT FUCK*
> 
> *DO YOU REALLY BELIEVE YOUR PROBLEM IS; THAT YOUR FACE ISNT FULLY WHITE?
> 
> ...


I’m losing weight 
I’m just stating a fact that white men have it easier due to media and status


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> I wont dent white people have an advantage. Their countries are usually wealthier and are not war torn. They live better too, look at any statistics and they show most non whites in general live in poverty and have higher rates of obesity.
> 
> Its sad but its the truth that we have accepted long ago, that most white people have a head-start in life. However that wont stop me from trying my best to looks max and improve my life. Never give up my friend


Indeed. They are richer too and so control the media narrative, look at most films the main character will be white and his ugly friend ethnic. Even in non White countries such as India they worship white skin because of colonialism. It is messed up. White working class families still have better living standards than middle class and even upper class non White families.

The game is rigged against us because society only wants white men to flourish. Looksmaxing can help but it will never come close to being White


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> I’m losing weight
> I’m just stating a fact that white men have it easier due to media and status


*NAH AT THE SAME TIME YOU TRY TO BELITTLE ETHNIC MALES; WITH TELLING THEM "YOU ARE INFERIOR" AND SHIT*

*WHILE YOURSELF ARE BARELY A 3/10 MALE ON YOUR BEST DAY AND SOME CHINESE INBREED YOURSELF

DO YOU REALIZE HOW CONTRADICTORY YOUR CLAIMS ARE COMPARED TO YOUR OWN LOOKS*

*YOU ARE NOT JUST SELF HATING; YOU ARE ALSO THE PROJECTING TYPE; YOU ARE EVEN WORSE THAN THE AVERAGE SELFHATER*


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Indeed. They are richer too and so control the media narrative, look at most films the main character will be white and his ugly friend ethnic. Even in non White countries such as India they worship white skin because of colonialism. It is messed up. White working class families still have better living standards than middle class and even upper class non White families.
> 
> The game is rigged against us because society only wants white men to flourish. Looksmaxing can help but it will never come close to being White


We are disadvantaged however that will never stop me from achieving my goals. And who knows? Maybe in 20 to 30 years as the demographics of this country change so will the actors we see on the big screen. Things are changing, don't worry man, our time will come eventually


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

Newone said:


> *NAH AT THE SAME TIME YOU TRY TO BELITTLE ETHNIC MALES; WITH TELLING THEM "YOU ARE INFERIOR" AND SHIT*
> 
> *WHILE YOURSELF ARE BARELY A 3/10 MALE ON YOUR BEST DAY AND SOME CHINESE INBREED YOURSELF
> 
> ...


I am ethnic myself. I am being realistic, society is inherently racist against non White men. I don’t want my non White brothers to be hurt by setting themselves up for failure.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> We are disadvantaged however that will never stop me from achieving my goals. And who knows? Maybe in 20 to 30 years as the demographics of this country change so will the actors we see on the big screen. Things are changing, don't worry man, our time will come eventually


I admire your courage and tenacity. You seem realistic and not bluepilled. I think ethnic men myself included could do better with women if we weren’t so bluepilled. Lots of men cope with money or religion, they ignore the fact looks matter the most. And then comes status and money.


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> I admire your courage and tenacity. You seem realistic and not bluepilled. I think ethnic men myself included could do better with women if we weren’t so bluepilled. Lots of men cope with money or religion, they ignore the fact looks matter the most. And then comes status and money.


Yes. Bluepilled thinking is huge problem. If more men where black pilled or at least red pilled we wouldn't have as many incels as we do today. And this goes for everyone


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> Yes. Bluepilled thinking is huge problem. If more men where black pilled or at least red pilled we wouldn't have as many incels as we do today. And this goes for everyone


Indeed, black people I’ve noticed tend to be more open about looks and how important they are. Go on any sugar daddy site and there will be a disproportionate amount of ethnic men on here coping with money.
I am exaggerating a bit when I say all ethnics are incel but truth sadly is that a white men in today’s society has it better than ethnic men.


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Indeed, black people I’ve noticed tend to be more open about looks and how important they are. Go on any sugar daddy site and there will be a disproportionate amount of ethnic men on here coping with money.
> I am exaggerating a bit when I say all ethnics are incel but truth sadly is that a white men in today’s society has it better than ethnic men.


I will teach my sons to be social and looksmax. I will make sure they dont make the same mistakes I did when I was younger. If more ethnic parents prioritised looks and social life a bit over education than ethnics would have an easier time


----------



## Dark Latino (Sep 12, 2020)

White skin is associated with sucess ,most human history is asoccietied with white people,everything you see is done from the caucasian race ,plus there is much diversity in looks red hair,brown ,blonde etc different facial traits


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> I will teach my sons to be social and looksmax. I will make sure they dont make the same mistakes I did when I was younger. If more ethnic parents prioritised looks and social life a bit over education than ethnics would have an easier time


Can I ask what kind of ethnic you are? Yeah ethnic parents are very bluepilled


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

Dark Latino said:


> White skin is associated with sucess ,most human history is asoccietied with white people,everything you see is done from the caucasian race ,plus there is much diversity in looks red hair,brown ,blonde etc different facial traits


 but not all whites are successful


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Can I ask what kind of ethnic you are? Yeah ethnic parents are very bluepilled


Im Afghan, specifically central asian. I cant blame my parents though, they grew up during war and violence. Poverty was common and one of the easiest ways to improve your life was to save up some money and leave the country permanently. Life was tough and I feel bad for them 😢


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Sep 12, 2020)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> I dont hate white people. Dont take what I say 100% serious. The things I write are a direct response to all the delusional, narcy and annoying white boys constantly jerking each other off to their ‘superiority’. It gets annoying as an ethnic seeing all those race threads about ethnics which are all most always in a negative light


I get that.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> Im Afghan, specifically central asian. I cant blame my parents though, they grew up during war and violence. Poverty was common and one of the easiest ways to improve your life was to save up some money and leave the country permanently. Life was tough and I feel bad for them 😢


Ah ok, I knew a few hazara and Tajik people at my school. They seem pretty cool and keep themselves to themselves. They tend to marry exclusively within their group, is this true?


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Ah ok, I knew a few hazara and Tajik people at my school. They seem pretty cool and keep themselves to themselves. They tend to marry exclusively within their group, is this true?


Yeah, im Tajik, my mother is Pashtun though. Most Afghans marry within their group. I know an Afghan guy married to an Iranian women and another married to a Lebanese women but thats it tbh. Where are you from by the way?


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Sep 12, 2020)

Newone said:


> *I WOULD RATHER ROT AND DIE OR STAY FOREVER A FUCKING VIRGIN BEFORE MY COMPUTER*
> 
> *I WOULD RATHER GET BUTTFUCKED ALTERNATELY BY OPRY; CHICO AND BARRET
> 
> ...


@LondonVillie YOU FUCKED THAT CREATURE?!


----------



## goat2x (Sep 12, 2020)

*half-ethnic, half white says that being white is a huge halo
"fuck you sfcel, 6 page thread about roasting him"
100%ethnic subhuman says post a vid about a slayer ethnic guy getting white women
"yes goy, ethnic slay goy, lets start jerking off eachother"
@Newone you failed big time.*


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

Gudru said:


> @LondonVillie YOU FUCKED THAT CREATURE?!


I was desperate and she was keen to have sex 
Bro when you’re ugly like me you take any woman that wants you


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> I was desperate and she was keen to have sex
> Bro when you’re ugly like me you take any woman that wants you


Dude wtf, I'm not, I'm not even gonna comment on this. I'm eating right now and was about to puke, I'm shutting down my phone now


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 12, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *half-ethnic, half white says that being white is a huge halo
> "fuck you sfcel, 6 page thread about roasting him"
> 100%ethnic subhuman says post a vid about a slayer ethnic guy getting white women
> "yes goy, ethnic slay goy, lets start jerking off eachother"
> @Newone you failed big time.*


nah, my friend

this guy, himself, is a big failure.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> Yeah, im Tajik, my mother is Pashtun though. Most Afghans marry within their group. I know an Afghan guy married to an Iranian women and another married to a Lebanese women but thats it tbh. Where are you from by the way?


Oh fair, Afghans and Iranians are pretty similar linguistically at least. By Afghan I mean Pashtun.
I’m from London England but my background is Italian, French, Indian, Chinese and Jamaican


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Dude wtf, I'm not, I'm not even gonna comment on this. I'm eating right now and was about to puke, I'm shutting down my phone now


He posted it I didn’t


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *half-ethnic, half white says that being white is a huge halo
> "fuck you sfcel, 6 page thread about roasting him"
> 100%ethnic subhuman says post a vid about a slayer ethnic guy getting white women
> "yes goy, ethnic slay goy, lets start jerking off eachother"
> @Newone you failed big time.*


Exactly, they don’t like the truth


----------



## goat2x (Sep 12, 2020)

Newone said:


> nah, my friend
> 
> this guy, himself, is a big failure.


Who cares?
Where is your thread about "ethnic supremacists" when they literally say FAR more delusional things than him while having no logic/reason behind it?
you are a hypocrite lets be honest.


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Oh fair, Afghans and Iranians are pretty similar linguistically at least. By Afghan I mean Pashtun.
> I’m from London England but my background is Italian, French, Indian, Chinese and Jamaican


Some mixed race people have identity issues do struggle with that?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> Some mixed race people have identity issues do struggle with that?


Nope 
I just want to be good looking and not be bullied like on here all the time 
I’m losing weight but it will change nothing


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 12, 2020)

goat2x said:


> Who cares?
> Where is your thread about "ethnic supremacists" when they literally say FAR more delusional things than him while having no logic/reason behind it?
> you are a hypocrite lets be honest.


bro, i only saw moggy or dante1 saying bullshit like "ethnics have higher smv" and shit until now

sikkunt, introvertednarc and others never said things like that

and i only know moggy like a week now and dante1 is a reluctant user


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

youngmaxxing said:


> View attachment 662526


If I had more bones and was skinny I’d be fine


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> If I had more bones and was skinny I’d be fine


This is a good thread btw bro, not because it's true but because there's so much ethnic tears 😂😂


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

youngmaxxing said:


> This is a good thread btw bro, not because it's true but because there's so much ethnic tears 😂😂


@Newone


----------



## goat2x (Sep 12, 2020)

Newone said:


> bro, i only saw moggy or dante1 saying bullshit like "ethnics have higher smv" and shit until now
> 
> sikkunt, introvertednarc and others never said things like that
> 
> and i only know moggy like a week now and dante1 is a reluctant user


cope
shrek,dante,moggy make far worse threads than LondonVillie
and he just came back like what 2-3 days ago but you already made a thread about his white supremacy...
lets be honest you never even thought about making a thread about them cause it fits your "cope"
which is fine but then dont act like some fucking Social Justice Warrior


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

goat2x said:


> cope
> shrek,dante,moggy make far worse threads than LondonVillie
> and he just came back like what 2-3 days ago but you already made a thread about his white supremacy...
> lets be honest you never even thought about making a thread about them cause it fits your "cope"
> which is fine but then dont act like some fucking Social Justice Warrior


They hate me because I’m honest and I get laid. They don’t


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Nope
> I just want to be good looking and not be bullied like on here all the time
> I’m losing weight but it will change nothing


Losing weight is definitely a good thing and you should start looksmaxing seriously. Trust me, when you come back in 6 months time with your weight loss, haircut and fashionmax, no one is going to bully you. This could be you:


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Sep 12, 2020)

goat2x said:


> cope
> shrek,dante,moggy make far worse threads than LondonVillie
> and he just came back like what 2-3 days ago but you already made a thread about his white supremacy...
> lets be honest you never even thought about making a thread about them cause it fits your "cope"
> which is fine but then dont act like some fucking Social Justice Warrior


All I said is white people dont season their food and that gets hate meanwhile white people are talking about genocide yet thats okay? Hypocrites lol


----------



## UNCHAINED (Sep 12, 2020)

moni


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 12, 2020)

goat2x said:


> cope
> shrek,dante,moggy make far worse threads than LondonVillie
> and he just came back like what 2-3 days ago but you already made a thread about his white supremacy...
> lets be honest you never even thought about making a thread about them cause it fits your "cope"
> which is fine but then dont act like some fucking Social Justice Warrior


i swear, i never saw a thread from shrek to that topic, or i dont remember at least

but i saw 1-2 bullshit threads from moggy and dante1 and I even supported you back then against them, dont forget that

And londonvillie attacked me multiple times because "i am an ethnic" , while i am not even a ethnic from his viwepoint, he is ethnic too

dont judge me for attacking someone who attacked me first.

i never had big problems with dante or moggy tbh


----------



## goat2x (Sep 12, 2020)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> All I said is white people dont season their food and that gets hate meanwhile white people are talking about genocide yet thats okay? Hypocrites lol


Gigacope,
You talk about the sun rejecting them, Food seasoning, Ethnic men taking over the west, liking post about them, cheering the guys who do this.
dont get me wrong its okay you can do that its a fucking incel forum.
but then dont try to come in a moral high ground saying that he is a "white supremacists" when you literally ignore/cheer ethnic supremacists on a daily fucking basis,


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> Losing weight is definitely a good thing and you should start looksmaxing seriously. Trust me, when you come back in 6 months time with your weight loss, haircut and fashionmax, no one is going to bully you. This could be you:
> View attachment 662538


I’ll still look terrible but I’ll see what happens. Surgery seems a cope too 
I might just kill myself


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

UNCHAINED said:


> moni


?


----------



## goat2x (Sep 12, 2020)

Newone said:


> i swear, i never saw a thread from shrek to that topic, or i dont remember at least
> 
> but i saw 1-2 bullshit threads from moggy and dante1 and I even supported you back then against them, dont forget that
> 
> ...


You are downplaying hard,
1-2 posts? really man? cmon 1-2 /hour and im not even exaggerating. Im not attacking you but its funny that you call out only the one who doesnt fit in your agenda.
literally far more ethnic supermacists live in this website than him. other points are okay but dont act like a fucking Social Justice Warrior who fights for freedom jfl 
if you were that you would call out any racists,,,


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> View attachment 662561
> 
> View attachment 662563


She was keen for sex and I was desperate


----------



## UNCHAINED (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> ?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

UNCHAINED said:


> View attachment 662569


But society shows a rich White man mogs a rich non White


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 12, 2020)

goat2x said:


> You are downplaying hard,
> 1-2 posts? really man? cmon 1-2 /hour and im not even exaggerating. Im not attacking you but its funny that you call out only the one who doesnt fit in your agenda.
> literally far more ethnic supermacists live in this website than him. other points are okay but dont act like a fucking Social Justice Warrior who fights for freedom jfl
> if you were that you would call out any racists,,,


like i said, i didnt read or basically just didnt care much about the race bait threads

i saw 1-2 threads of dante1 and moggy

afterwards i saw some racebait threads from bigbiceps

when i shit on dante and moggy, i should have shitted on bigbiceps too, or not?

why i didnt attack bigbiceps also then???

nah, between londonvillie and me, it became personal and thats it. londonvillie attacked me personally, called me an inferior ethnic male and stuff.
thats not cool and i shit on him for that. thats it. i never claimed that i do this for justice.


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Short Ugly and Brown said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 662563


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

Newone said:


> like i said, i didnt read or basically just didnt care much about the race bait threads
> 
> i saw 1-2 threads of dante1 and moggy
> 
> ...


You’re trying to bully me because I’m mixed race. You believe in pure ethnicities ironically


----------



## goat2x (Sep 12, 2020)

Newone said:


> like i said, i didnt read or basically just didnt care much about the race bait threads
> 
> i saw 1-2 threads of dante1 and moggy
> 
> ...


okay first is a lie even you know it i dont need address it just lol.
But like i said you calling someone a "white supremacists" as a bad thing and to gain moral highground when you literally ignore 100x post like that on a daily basis is a pretty dumb behaviour
this whole white supremacist part is just hypocrisy.


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> I’m Italian, French, Chinese, Indian and black


Why u don’t say that u are a khazar kike


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> Why u don’t say that u are a khazar kike


Why are you so obsessed with me?


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Why are you so obsessed with me?


Bcz I don’t like liar


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> Bcz I don’t like liar


I’m not Jewish 
Like my great grandmother was and? I believe in Jesus and the trinity


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 12, 2020)

Ignore thread
Ignore this thread on

News feed
Thread list

Ignore


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 12, 2020)

https://looksmax.org/threads/why-are-white-men-so-desired-globally.203829/ignore


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> I’m not Jewish
> Like my great grandmother was and? I believe in Jesus and the trinity


Weren’t u a pro isreal kike before being banned


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> Weren’t u a pro isreal kike before being banned


I’m not interested anymore 
It’s irrelevant to my life


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> I’m not interested anymore
> It’s irrelevant to my life


Yeah so this site fucked ur brain so hard that u refuse ur shekel heritage, go back to siberia and judea


----------



## Dark Latino (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> but not all whites are successful


Still they belong in the same race whites rule the world right now,if blacks were would have done the same then the white skin would be not seen as that attractive .


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Sep 12, 2020)

goat2x said:


> Gigacope,
> You talk about the sun rejecting them, Food seasoning, Ethnic men taking over the west, liking post about them, cheering the guys who do this.
> dont get me wrong its okay you can do that its a fucking incel forum.
> but then dont try to come in a moral high ground saying that he is a "white supremacists" when you literally ignore/cheer ethnic supremacists on a daily fucking basis,


I am not an ethnic suprematist. I don't hate white people either. My posts are just a response to the hundreds of threads talking about ethnics as ‘subhumans’ and ‘animals’. I dont hate anyone


----------



## goat2x (Sep 12, 2020)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> I am not an ethnic suprematist. I don't hate white people either. My posts are just a response to the hundreds of threads talking about ethnics as ‘subhumans’ and ‘animals’. I dont hate anyone


"Imagine getting cancer from going outside. Didnt read a single word you submissive barking _mayo_ eating dog"
" Salludon unironically mogs the majority of the _mayo_ population. Coping if you say otherwise "
"Lol you made a post talking about how white you are. Stop the cope my brother and join us Ethnics in our quest for white pussy "

and this is just a few out of what?hundreds?

like cmon dude atleast dont lie, if you hate whites then be it, but dont call them out for being rude/ white supremacist when you are literally the same.


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Sep 12, 2020)

goat2x said:


> "Imagine getting cancer from going outside. Didnt read a single word you submissive barking _mayo_ eating dog"
> " Salludon unironically mogs the majority of the _mayo_ population. Coping if you say otherwise "
> "Lol you made a post talking about how white you are. Stop the cope my brother and join us Ethnics in our quest for white pussy "
> 
> ...


Switch ‘white’ with ‘ethnic’ and thats 60% of your posts. We see this shit daily. The pathetic and useless race wars achieve nothing


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

Dark Latino said:


> Still they belong in the same race whites rule the world right now,if blacks were would have done the same then the white skin would be not seen as that attractive .


It’s sad how this is the case


----------



## goat2x (Sep 12, 2020)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> Switch ‘white’ with ‘ethnic’ and thats 60% of your posts. We see this shit daily. The pathetic and useless race wars achieve nothing


Yeah but this is difference between us.

i dont make threads about me telling others that i dont hate ethnics, while you are making threads about you not hating whites/not being an ethnic supremacist 
i dont call out anyone for being a race supremacists.


----------



## Copeful (Sep 12, 2020)

goat2x said:


> Yeah but this is difference between us.
> 
> i dont make threads about me telling others that i dont hate ethnics, while you are making threads about you not hating whites/not being an ethnic supremacist
> i dont call out anyone for being a race supremacists.



It’s not a good difference. You just seem like an asshole now

I don’t agree with the racist stuff shrek has said against whites, but he’s doing it in response to what whites are saying about ethnics. 

Do you seriously expect ethnics to STFU while whites shit on them 24/7 

I’ve said this before, I’ll say it again. 

The race debate is a vicious cycle, and neither sides will alter its viewpoint. So just stop making threads about it


----------



## goat2x (Sep 12, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> It’s not a good difference. You just seem like an asshole now
> 
> I don’t agree with the racist stuff shrek has said against whites, but he’s doing it in response to what whites are saying about ethnics.
> 
> ...


Giga cope why its a bad difference? jfl because its not feels good to you or what?
its the reality you cant fucking call out white supremacists if you like / write about ethnic supremacy all the time just lol
well, i am doing it to a response too, in the summer i didnt even do race threads when ur circle jerking buddies already did it 3x/day
but you are obviously biased as shit, ethnics shit on whites just as much just lol.
Why am i an asshole cuz i roast ethnics? you obviously arent offended when its the inverted just jfl.
The race threads will never stop, we can argue who started it but atleast the whites have some proof/science behind it and 
JBW is part of the blackpill while ethnic coping is not.
my problem is not with the race threads is that him/you being a fucking hypocrite.


----------



## Copeful (Sep 12, 2020)

goat2x said:


> Giga cope why its a bad difference? jfl because its not feels good to you or what?
> its the reality you cant fucking call out white supremacists if you like / write about ethnic supremacy all the time just lol
> well, i am doing it to a response too, in the summer i didnt even do race threads when ur circle jerking buddies already did it 3x/day
> but you are obviously biased as shit, ethnics shit on whites just as much just lol.
> ...



Whites started it, ethnics are responding. And nobody is writing about ethnic supremacy other than Dante and shrek, name at least 10 other users that are actively doing this JFL. Meanwhile I have an entire list of users actively worshipping whites and propagating white supremacy ideals 

And yes it makes u look like an asshole because racism is inherently unnatural and evil. Children don’t come out of the womb with their first words being “I hate shitskin curries”. Racism comes from within, when the person inside is rotten.

Sure, you can discuss the relative SMV of races with respect to blackpill theory but where does the animosity/hatred stem from? There’s no benefit to it, does that make sense?

And I don’t agree with the racist things ethnics say against whites JFL, did you even read my comment?


----------



## goat2x (Sep 12, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> Whites started it, ethnics are responding. And nobody is writing about ethnic supremacy other than Dante and shrek, name at least 10 other users that are actively doing this JFL. Meanwhile I have an entire list of users actively worshipping whites and propagating white supremacy ideals
> 
> And yes it makes u look like an asshole because racism is inherently unnatural and evil. Children don’t come out of the womb with their first words being “I hate shitskin curries”. Racism comes from within, when the person inside is rotten.
> 
> ...


Yeah Whites Started it jfl with the bias again, i personally started it to ethnic response, its funny how we havent debated this in january when ethnic copers werent active.
this question is like
"what was before chicken or egg?"
again i can tell you more users who are ethnic copers, you whole view is BIASED as shit.
who cares if it makes me look like an asshole? When did u tell dante or moggy that it makes them look like an asshole? again the hypocrisy is unreal.
you are not agreeing but you constantly like their posts, even comment i can dig up shit i dont want to cuz you knows it true.
atleast dont call me out on being a supremacist or anything like that when you guys do the same too.
You are biased as fuck and everybody knows that even when you made a thread about "race baiters" only white baiters were on the list. just lol.
if u r not agreeing without why not just ignore the whole shit?


----------



## goat2x (Sep 12, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> Whites started it, ethnics are responding. And nobody is writing about ethnic supremacy other than Dante and shrek, name at least 10 other users that are actively doing this JFL. Meanwhile I have an entire list of users actively worshipping whites and propagating white supremacy ideals
> 
> And yes it makes u look like an asshole because racism is inherently unnatural and evil. Children don’t come out of the womb with their first words being “I hate shitskin curries”. Racism comes from within, when the person inside is rotten.
> 
> ...


"heyy moggy dante you are insulting other races which isnt mine so its good to go i will even leave a like on it
a mayo responded?? what a fucking white supremacist racist bitch"


----------



## Copeful (Sep 12, 2020)

goat2x said:


> Yeah Whites Started it jfl with the bias again, i personally started it to ethnic response, its funny how we havent debated this in january when ethnic copers werent active.
> this question is like
> "what was before chicken or egg?"
> again i can tell you more users who are ethnic copers, you whole view is BIASED as shit.
> ...




Again, name just 10 users that push the idea that ethnics SMV mog whites and/or actively hate whites. You literally can’t. 

Meanwhile I can tag half the forum and they are making white supremacy threads and hating on ethnics daily. 

You are the one being hypocritical. Why would ethnics not make white-hating threads if whites are doing the same, but in much greater magnitudes? (And just because I react to their posts doesn’t mean I agree JFL, I like your posts too) 

And Im still in the process of adding racebaiters to my ignore list, just need to find all of them first. And that was one of my only bait threads ngl, I just wanted whites to tag ethnics and have a debate


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Sep 12, 2020)

Nothing wrong with being ethnic we just have a harder time dating


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

kms_currycell said:


> Nothing wrong with being ethnic we just have a harder time dating


Because of white supremacy


----------



## goat2x (Sep 12, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> Again, name just 10 users that push the idea that ethnics SMV mog whites and/or actively hate whites. You literally can’t.
> 
> Meanwhile I can tag half the forum and they are making white supremacy threads and hating on ethnics daily.
> 
> ...


I can list just as much as you
they even make more threads look at the daily threads made.
"You are the one being hypocritical. Why would ethnics not make white-hating threads if whites are doing the same, but in much greater magnitudes? "
Are you retarded? When did i say that they cant make threads about roasting whites? They can, but you are a hypocrite cuz you only call out the ones who are made about ethnics, you are calling others "white supremacists", "sfcels" when i DID not.
also stop with the "its just a response " when its not, atleast i stated the truth, that its both groups fault , but you obviously far more biased than me jfl.
Again stating scientific facts and roasting ethnics ISNT the same.
"(Just because I like their posts doesn’t mean I agree JFL, I like your posts too)"
thats a giga lie and you know it too, when its a race war thread you only like ethnics who roasts whites, you are being untruthful now.
giga coping in the end again, you wanted people to ignore me.


----------



## Blackout.xl (Sep 12, 2020)

TITUS said:


> Creators of civilization and all the wonders of the world, taller, better looking, bigger dick, etc, etc, etc.









Most of this is just not true


----------



## goat2x (Sep 12, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> Again, name just 10 users that push the idea that ethnics SMV mog whites and/or actively hate whites. You literally can’t.
> 
> Meanwhile I can tag half the forum and they are making white supremacy threads and hating on ethnics daily.
> 
> ...


this whole shit that you trying to stop me from posting race threads
just proves MY EXACT POINT.
when did u say the same thing to dante? while you already called me out twice, just stop, you are literally proving the point that you are biased and delusional.


----------



## Copeful (Sep 12, 2020)

goat2x said:


> I can list just as much as you
> they even make more threads look at the daily threads made.



Dn rd after this. No, no you can’t. For every user you post, I can find 2, and you know this is true 

_Either tag them or PM me, because I can literally only think of Dante and Shrek.

Stop coping, whites are the only ones trying to push their superiority (other than like 4 ethnic users)
_


----------



## goat2x (Sep 12, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> Dn rd after this. No, no you can’t. For every user you post, I can find 2, and you know this is true
> 
> _Either tag them or PM me, because I can literally only think of Dante and Shrek.
> 
> Stop coping, whites are the only ones trying to push their superiority (other than like 4 ethnic users)_


*damn
just admit that you are delusional. good job.
okay reminder that stating a scientific fact is not racist.
you need to defend/attack an idea not users, also they might be more active
will me listing 10 users will get you anywhere? it wont. cause your whole thinking is biased as shit and wrong.
but i can do it.
you are a fucking hypocrite dumbass tbh, its not even worth to debate with you are so delusional.*


----------



## Copeful (Sep 12, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *you need to defend/attack an idea not users*



*If you need to attack an idea, why are you attacking ethnics 24/7

Just lol @ your hypocrisy. The only delusional one here is you *


----------



## goat2x (Sep 12, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> *If you need to attack an idea, why are you attacking ethnics 24/7
> 
> Just lol @ your hypocrisy. The only delusional one here is you *


*again sub 30 iq strikes again.
im not calling out anyone on why they make race threads.
while you do, but only whites jfl
you are the one trying to push this delusional agenda of yours. 
just stop.
you are just admitting that you are a hypocrite*


----------



## Nisse (Sep 12, 2020)

Proex said:


> yeah for status and money but not that much for looks.


Thats a gigacope im guessing youre ethnic. Why is the majority of sex symbols white? Because whites are the best looking


----------



## Copeful (Sep 12, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *again sub 30 iq strikes again.
> im not calling out anyone on why they make race threads.
> while you do, but only whites jfl
> you are the one trying to push this delusional agenda of yours.
> ...




_Keep barking for my IQ. I mog you by at least 3 standard deviations 

Done with this dogshit debate tbh _


----------



## goat2x (Sep 12, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> _Keep barking for my IQ. I mog you by at least 3 standard deviations
> 
> Done with this dogshit debate tbh _


*thanks for admitting that i iq mogged you




i will make america great again with my debating skills / high iq.*


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

Nisse said:


> Thats a gigacope im guessing youre ethnic. Why is the majority of sex symbols white? Because whites are the best looking


Society not looks apparently


----------



## Austrian Oak (Sep 12, 2020)

Because we conquered and ruled over other races plus white people are the best looking on average as well


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

spiderchad said:


> Because we conquered and ruled over other races plus white people are the best looking on average as well


But ethnic members on here are all chads, more so than white members


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Sep 12, 2020)

Nisse said:


> Thats a gigacope im guessing youre ethnic. Why is the majority of sex symbols white? Because whites are the best looking


No I said a white guy with same facial structure as an ethnic guy would roughly have the same smv. Whites of course on average have better facial structure and frame. But if they had the same face and body except for coloring, they would be roughly the same smv unless the ethnic is super dark. Race does matter but not that much as face and height.


----------



## Nisse (Sep 12, 2020)

Proex said:


> No I said a white guy with same facial structure as an ethnic guy would roughly have the same smv. Whites of course on average have better facial structure and frame. But if they had the same face and body except for coloring, they would be roughly the same smv unless the ethnic is super dark. Race does matter but not that much as face and height.


True tbh, whites are saved by coloring so hard.


----------



## wasted (Sep 12, 2020)

OhWellMaxing said:


> This is a high IQ vid
> Worth watching


Why THE FUCK do ethnics think that all whites have colored eyes??????!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

wasted said:


> Why THE FUCK do ethnics think that all whites have colored eyes??????!!!!


Most do tbf


----------



## wasted (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Most do tbf


no lol are you retarded? brown is the most common eye color


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

wasted said:


> no lol are you retarded? brown is the most common eye color


Hazel brown not dark brown


----------



## wasted (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Hazel brown not dark brown


hazel is the rarest color iirc even more rare than blue but still looks like shit


----------



## Entschuldigung (Sep 12, 2020)

White is right


----------



## Deleted member 6789 (Sep 12, 2020)

wasted said:


> Why THE FUCK do ethnics think that all whites have colored eyes??????!!!!


Not all but it’s a trait more common in whites


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

OhWellMaxing said:


> Not all but it’s a trait more common in whites


You’re more likely to have coloured eyes as a White person but not certain to have them


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

wasted said:


> hazel is the rarest color iirc even more rare than blue but still looks like shit


I like hazel eyes they’re very nice


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

Entschuldigung said:


> White is right


Who said?


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Sep 12, 2020)

because white is right


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> because white is right


How can I look whiter?


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> How can I look whiter?


ur not white?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> ur not white?


No 
I have Asian and Indian blood too


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> No
> I have Asian and Indian blood too


i couldnt tell ngl


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> i couldnt tell ngl


Well women can and everyone here can and they bully me


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Well women can and everyone here can and they bully me


idk


----------



## Azoriko (Sep 12, 2020)

Except for Indians we are all human, enough with that.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

Azoriko said:


> Except for Indians we are all human, enough with that.


Indians slay more than whites


----------



## Azoriko (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Indians slay more than whites



The legal system in India is screwed, indeed.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

Azoriko said:


> The legal system in India is screwed, indeed.


What? Indians slay because they’re good looking and nt


----------



## doll (Sep 12, 2020)

bro debloat


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

doll said:


> bro debloat


I am


----------



## doll (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> I am


what method are you using

remember all of it is cope if you’re not reducing calories


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

doll said:


> what method are you using
> 
> remember all of it is cope if you’re not reducing calories


Eating less and walking
Cico


----------



## doll (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Eating less and walking
> Cico


remember to cut calories and buy urself a gym membership


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

doll said:


> remember to cut calories and buy urself a gym membership


All the gyms are still closed in London. i have free weights at home 
But I doubt I’ll ascend 
I’m doing it for health


----------



## RAITEIII (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Is it purely down to phenotype?


Looks?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> Looks?


Maybe but also status and media


----------



## RAITEIII (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Maybe but also status and media


Achieved thanks to looks


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> Achieved thanks to looks


And money


----------



## GeordiLeFort (Sep 12, 2020)

It's a shame that there is so much shit slinging when discussions could actually take place..

Good questions to begin with are..

Are good facial aesthetics universal amongst the race or are they purely a European feature found in other races?
Are the 'European' feature found attractive a cultural artifacts from wealth, status and domination? 
In another world, with another dominant race, are different facial features found more attractive
Technically speaking, why is a narrow nose more attractive than a wide nose?
And so forth...


----------



## GeordiLeFort (Sep 12, 2020)

Entschuldigung said:


> White is right


Might has historically been white


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 13, 2020)

GeordiLeFort said:


> Might has historically been white


But things are changing


----------



## GeordiLeFort (Sep 13, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> But things are changing


Yes, yes they are https://edition.cnn.com/2020/09/12/us/freedom-black-cooperative-toomsboro/index.html


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 13, 2020)

GeordiLeFort said:


> Yes, yes they are https://edition.cnn.com/2020/09/12/us/freedom-black-cooperative-toomsboro/index.html


I like stories like this, they’re wholesome and show that people can be good sometimes. I’m not a complete misanthrope but I am cynical about aspects of human nature. But I fail to see how this means society is still not dominated by white men?


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Sep 13, 2020)

White people being moggers is extremely ingrained into cultures around the world. Its basically over if your not a passable white person.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 13, 2020)

mulattomaxxer said:


> White people being moggers is extremely ingrained into cultures around the world. Its basically over if your not a passable white person.



Why are you coping? It’s not the case anymore tbh, most ethnic men are chads and slay white women and ethnic women. They have increasingly higher smv


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Sep 13, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Why are you coping? It’s not the case anymore tbh, most ethnic men are chads and slay white women and ethnic women. They have increasingly higher smv


"Most enthic men are chads". You need to come back to reality buddy boyo. Im not saying ethnic men cant be chad, but what I have seen IRL and what I see on social media shows me that most chads are white.


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Sep 13, 2020)

Proex said:


> no, people would think they are rich. If they realise you are poor, people will get turned off. Race just helps with people thinking you are rich so I'd say thats part of money instead of looks.


Not true, Indians are the richest ethnicity in the U.S. and they still ain't the highest SMV gtfo here


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 13, 2020)

SPFromNY914 said:


> Not true, Indians are the richest ethnicity in the U.S. and they still ain't the highest SMV gtfo here


Indians do have the highest smv along with Afghans and Pakistanis


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 13, 2020)

mulattomaxxer said:


> "Most enthic men are chads". You need to come back to reality buddy boyo. Im not saying ethnic men cant be chad, but what I have seen IRL and what I see on social media shows me that most chads are white.


Not all chads are ethnic but all ethnics are chad 
Can you please explain why all the slayers on here are ethnic?


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Sep 13, 2020)

SPFromNY914 said:


> Not true, Indians are the richest ethnicity in the U.S. and they still ain't the highest SMV gtfo here


Its that they are more likely to he perceived as rich. Look at celebrities famous, they are most likely white. Look at famous singers, they are white. When you think of someone rich, its probably someone white. Celebs also most likely are rich because of their status. Read my other replies before this about looks between indians and whites for the stuff about smv too.


----------



## GeordiLeFort (Sep 13, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> I like stories like this, they’re wholesome and show that people can be good sometimes. I’m not a complete misanthrope but I am cynical about aspects of human nature. But I fail to see how this means society is still not dominated by white men?


Nothing like this could ever be done in England, i am actively looking for it.
I'm tired of being in a world that hates me just for being a skin tone.
And there are no 'Will Smith' 'Tyson Beckford' copes, these are extreme outliers
When Afro-communist village...


----------



## GeordiLeFort (Sep 13, 2020)

mulattomaxxer said:


> White people being moggers is extremely ingrained into cultures around the world. Its basically over if your not a passable white person.


----------



## GeordiLeFort (Sep 13, 2020)

Proex said:


> Its that they are more likely to he perceived as rich. Look at celebrities famous, they are most likely white. Look at famous singers, they are white. When you think of someone rich, its probably someone white. Celebs also most likely are rich because of their status. Read my other replies before this about looks between indians and whites for the stuff about smv too.


Is it all to do with wealth then? As in, if one-eyed green 6-fingered people were all the richest and most powerful then we would conform to that?


----------

